# Reloading supply?????



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to a reoading shop in the north east ohio area, need brass and bullets and ect.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

There was just an ad posted on Youngstown Craiglist for reloading brass for sale under "sporting". Don't know anything about it but it says brass for sale.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would check out one of the wholesalers online like Midwayusa.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck finding primers.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Midwayusa.com for the internet, or Fin Feather and Fir in Ashland, [email protected] 250.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I use to reload too.still have lot brass. Bullets,primers.all the reload stuff.but never reload.I use to buy from Buckeye Sports Supply in Canton.maybe Ruminator can get you some stuff there.They was whole sale but only if you had license and I did retail if not. but now have non.There was lot others.I sent to but forget the names of the places.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I usually buy powder and primers locally because I dont buy enough at one time to make the hazmat fee worth it.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I wouldn't buy new brass, there are lots of folks selling once fired brass that will serve you well for a lot less $$$. Fin Feather and Fur in Ashland, has a pretty good supply of bullets and the last time I was there they had primers too.
You might want to call them before making the trip.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Got anyone in the area that can make you the bullets? Theres a small group of us around the dayton area and we are making them. We have close to 6tons of lead. We have been making them for handguns and for rifles. THe brass we have been getting from the ranges and from stuff that we shot a while back. We can't complain on the cost of lead we get it for .25 cents a lb.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Dawson's in Massillon. No primers though, still on waiting list.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i was at fin today the had just got a shipment off the truck, still sitting on the floor it looked like they had cci primers and a lot of shotgun primers give them a call if your looking for primers? 419-281-2557


----------

